# Looking For Work



## Carla H (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi.. I am 52 and looking for employment in Perth. I have been out of work for about 20 years, raising a family and having run the Administration side of our own business.

I am looking for part or full time work as an Office Assistant/Data Entry/Typist or Clerical positions, to which I am having difficulty obtaining. I have alot of experience, but I think being out of the workforce for so long, and being over 50 is hindering my chances of gaining work.

If anyone is able to give me some advice, I would greatly appreciate it. I have a current resume, and I am eager to be employed and I know I will be an asset to any future companies.


Thankyou!


----------



## A-Zee (Aug 2, 2018)

Carla H said:


> Hi.. I am 52 and looking for employment in Perth. I have been out of work for about 20 years, raising a family and having run the Administration side of our own business.
> 
> I am looking for part or full time work as an Office Assistant/Data Entry/Typist or Clerical positions, to which I am having difficulty obtaining. I have alot of experience, but I think being out of the workforce for so long, and being over 50 is hindering my chances of gaining work.
> 
> ...


Hi Carla,

Nice to know that you're interested in working despite out of work for 20 years. I would not have jumped in and comment, had I not seen data entry and typist options written by you.

Well, for typist or data entry positions, I would highly recommend you not to go for office jobs. Instead, you can work from home at your ease. I have done it that way too and believe me for people like you, who are above 50, this sort of working environment is the most suitable one for you.

Coming to the options, if you have a fast internet connection at home and a desktop (laptop would be a privilege), you can setup up your accounts on some online websites. I'm sorry, but admin is not letting me post URLs of the websites here. Ping me and I'll send you the links separately.

After setting up an account, fill up your profile, add up your skills and start applying for online jobs that you see in the job/work section of each website. Getting first project is a tough task, but once you start building up your network, you will get more work.

Hope to see you growing. 
Don't let your age become a hindrance in the way that you have chosen. If you have energy, you won't prove to be less than an energetic 25 years old. Good Luck!!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't give them your age... And maybe go self employed / contract.

Have a read of this article.

https://amp.abc.net.au/article/10520134

Also, this to confirm the age problem.. But at least it isn't 100%...

The University of South Australia's Centre for Work Excellence found age discrimination was rife and a *third* of the people surveyed felt they had been treated unfairly because they were older.

Avoid saying you were self employed, or out of work, if you were actually working for someone, even if it was family.


----------



## devayanithakur01 (Jun 19, 2019)

Very helpful information you have given to Carla And I fully agree with your suggestion.

and its very true that If you have energy, then you will not prove less than 25 years of energy. 

Do not let your age be obstructed in the way.


Good Luck Carla!!!


----------



## aussiemigrant1312 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I am looking out for jobs in sydney.I was working in software testing in Singapore and finding it very difficult to find jobs in sydney.Does anybody have any idea of courses that cud be done which could land me in job.. any leads pls


----------

